# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Haithems dreamyoga workbook

## Kaenthem

Hello, My name is haithem. I've stumbled upon this class and I must say that I've liked what I've read so far. I'am going to start practicing all 3 versions and hopefully have some results. I will post results of version 1 when I have enaugh time.

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class! Hope you have some fun exploring this stuff.

----------

